# Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai








*Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV​*
Das erste Mal seit Jahrzehnten haben die Delegierten im DAFV eine echte (Aus)Wahl bei der Wahl zum Präsident/in des DAFV.
Wir berichteten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326283

Da beide Kandidaten/innen in ihrer bisherigen praktischen Arbeit keinerlei Erfolge für Angler oder das Angeln vorweisen konnten - weder im Bund noch im Saarland wurde ein Verbot oder eine Einschränkung für Angler zurück genommen - und Sie nur im internen Führungskreis des DAFV bzw. ihrer jeweiligen Unterstützer zu Zielen und Richtung äußerten, haben wir sowohl der amtierenden und wiederantretenden Präsidentin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wie auch ihrem Gegenkandidaten, dem Präsident des Fischereiverband Saar, Herrn Schneiderlöchner, Fragen gestellt, damit auch der normale Angler und Delegierte im Vorfeld mitbekommen kann, wie die beiden eigentlich ticken.

Nachfolgend nochmal unsere Fragen, darunter die Antwort(en), darunter die Übersetzung in normales Deutsch und am Ende der Kommentar von mir dazu.

*Frage:
1.:
Wollen Sie weiter den Status als Naturschutzverband beibehalten, statt auch in der Satzung als wichtiges Ziel Lobbyarbeit für Angler und Angeln zu verankern?*
_Antwort Dr. Happach-Kasan:
Keine_
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Inakzeptabel!

_*Antwort Herr Schneiderlöchner:*
Ich erachte den Status des DAFV als anerkannter Umweltschutz- und 
Naturschutzverband als wichtig (ebenso wie der Deutsche Jagdverband), um dem 
DAFV im Umwelt- und Naturschutzrecht bestehende Mitwirkungsrechte und 
Verbandsrechtsbehelfe nach dem UmwRG und dem BNatSchG zu gewährleisten, 
ohne dass der DAFV selbst geltend machen muss in eigenen Rechten betroffen zu 
sein (wie es § 42 Abs.2 VwGO grundsätzlich voraussetzt). Dies umso mehr als durch 
das Urteil des BVerwG vom 5.9.2013 im Verfahren 7 C 21.12 die 
Verbandsklagemöglichkeiten im Umweltrecht stark erweitert wurden, indem nunmehr 
die Einhaltung aller innerstaatlichen Vorschriften des Umweltrechts, die ihre Basis im 
Unionsrecht haben, gerichtlich bereits nach der VwGO überprüft werden kann. Der 
DAFV würde erheblich an Ansehen verlieren, würde man den Status als anerkannter 
Umweltschutz- und Naturschutzverband aufgeben.   
Die für die Anglerschaft sehr wichtige Lobbyarbeit sehe ich bereits in § 2 der Satzung 
des DAFV verankert. Satzungsgemäß kann also eine effiziente Lobbyarbeit gemacht 
werden. _
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Auch bei Herrn Schneiderlöchner bleibt es dabei, dass Naturschutz vor Angeln kommt, wie es Satzung und Gemeinnützigkeit vorschreiben. Da nützt auch viel drumrumschreiben nix.
Zum nachlesen:
http://www.naturschutzrecht-online....ung/4-3-2-voraussetzungen-fur-die-anerkennung
Prägender und Hauptzweck MUSS Umweltschutz sein für einen Naturschutzverband.


*1.1.:
Wenn ja, wie wollen sie dann konkret aktiv diesen Naturschutzstatus nutzen, um neue Verbote und Einschränkungen für Angler zu verhindern und bestehende abzuschaffen?*

_Antwort Dr. Happach-Kasan: 
Keine._
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch:
Inakzeptabel!

_*Antwort Herr Schneiderlöchner:*
Während in klassischen Politikfeldern die korporatistische Interessensvermittlung 
vorherrscht, sind die weniger traditionellen Politikbereiche, die insbesondere aus den 
neuen sozialen Bewegungen hervorgingen wie der Umweltpolitik durch pluralistische 
Strukturen der Interessenvermittlung und eher geringer Institutionalisierung 
gekennzeichnet. Regierung und Verwaltung sind die zentralen Einfallstore und 
Einflussadressaten für die verbandliche Arbeit. Parlamente und Parteien dagegen 
besitzen für die Verbände eine eher nachrangige Bedeutung. Entscheidend für den 
Erfolg verbandlicher Arbeit ist die möglichst frühe Beeinflussung des Referentenentwurfs, da dieser – steht er erst einmal in den Grundzügen fest – kaum 
noch substantiell veränderbar ist. Formelle Anhörungen und Stellungnahmen von 
Verbänden zu Gesetzesentwürfen gehören ebenfalls zur Interessenvermittlung, sind 
aber nicht so effektiv wie die frühzeitige Einwirkung auf administrative Akteure. 
Dementsprechend sehe ich auch hier einen wichtigen Bereich der Lobbyarbeit des 
DAFV. 

Vor jeder Überlegung in Richtung der Nutzung des Naturschutzstatus zur 
Verhinderung von Verboten und Einschränkungen für Angler muss die Erkenntnis 
stehen, dass Deutschland ein föderaler Bundesstaat ist, mithin Entscheidungen mit 
Auswirkungen auf das Angeln sowohl vom Bund als auch den Ländern getroffen 
werden können. Diese Unterscheidung ist wichtig, da für beide Hoheitsbereiche zwar 
verwandte aber doch teilweise erheblich verschiedene Regelungen im Hinblick auf 
die Verbandsbeteiligung im behördlichen Verfahren und der Verbandsklage, also der 
Befugnis von Naturschutzverbänden, Entscheidungen einer gerichtlichen 
Überprüfung zuzuführen,  bestehen. 

Mitwirkungsrechte und Klagebefugnisse bestehen nach dem Umwelt-
Rechtsbehelfsgesetz und dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz, soweit der DAFV durch 
das Vorhaben in seinem satzungsgemäßen Aufgabenbereich berührt wird. Die 
satzungsgemäßen Aufgaben des DAFV in den verschiedenen, im Einzelnen 
aufgeführten Feldern des Umweltschutzes erstrecken sich auf die Bundesebene 
sowie die internationale Ebene, nicht auf die Ebene der Bundesländer. Als Adressat 
der Tätigkeit des DAFV werden nationale und internationale Vertretungen Behörden 
und Verbände genannt, wobei insbesondere die Gesetzgebung im nationalen und 
internationalen Bereich angesprochen wird. In Verbandspolitischer Hinsicht wird die 
Zusammenarbeit mit „internationalen Verbänden, Bundesverbänden und 
Zusammenschlüssen auf Bundesebene angesprochen. Diesen 
Satzungsbestimmungen lässt sich entnehmen, dass es nicht zum satzungsgemäßen 
Aufgabenbereich des DAFV gehört, gegenüber Landesbehörden tätig zu werden. 
Damit fallen auch Umweltklagen gegen Entscheidungen, die von Landesbehörden im 
Rahmen ihrer Zuständigkeit getroffen werden, nicht in den Aufgabenbereich des 
DAFV.   

Soweit es also um Vorhaben von Verordnungen und anderen im Rang unter dem 
Gesetz stehende Rechtsvorschriften auf dem Gebiet des Naturschutzes und der 
Landschaftspflege durch die Bundesregierung oder das Bundesministerium für 
Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit geht, ist der DAFV gefordert. Hier 
liegt die originäre Kompetenz des DAFV. Aktuell ist im Hinblick auf Angelverbote in 
geplanten Naturschutzgebieten der Nord- und Ostsee, welche in die 
Verordnungszuständigkeit des Bundesamtes für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und 
Reaktorsicherheit fällt, ein wichtiges Tätigkeitsfeld des DAFV angesprochen. 

Geht es um Vorhaben von Verordnungen und anderen im Rang unter dem Gesetz 
stehende Rechtsvorschriften der für Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege zuständigen 
Behörden der Länder, sind die Landesverbände gefordert. Insoweit ist es Aufgabe 
des DAFV, die Landesverbände effektiv zu unterstützen.   
Angelverbote und Angelbeschränkungen im Wege von Rechtsverordnungen 
beeinträchtigen das Fischereirecht, das in den Schutzbereich des Art. 14 GG fällt, 
sodass der Fischereirechtsinhaber einen Nachteil im Sinne von § 47 Abs.2 S.1 
VwGO erleidet, deshalb antragsberechtigt im Normenkontrollverfahren ist, die verhängten Verbote und Beschränkungen also gerichtlich auf ihre Rechtfertigung, 
insbesondere auf die Einhaltung des Übermaßverbotes, überprüfen lassen kann.  
Es ist demgemäß Aufgabe der Fischereiverbände auf Bundes- und Landesebene die 
in ihnen organisierten Fischereirechtsinhaber effektiv bei der Verteidigung gegen 
Beeinträchtigungen des Fischereirechts effektiv zu unterstützen.     _
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Viel Blabla um letztendlich die Verantwortung wieder abzuschieben und ohne konkrete Nennung von konkreten Hilfen und Maßnahmen.


*Frage:
2.:
Wollen sie als Präsident/in des Bundesverbandes dafür werben und arbeiten, dass in allen Bundesländern nun auch Rückwurfverbote oder C+R-Verbote wie im Saarland in alle Fischereigesetze geschrieben werden, oder wollen sie dafür arbeiten, solche Regelungen in allen Bundesländern abzuschaffen?*

_Antwort Dr. Happach-Kasan: 
Keine _
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Inakzeptabel!

_*Antwort Herr Schneiderlöchner:*
Ausgangspunkt der Überlegungen bildet das Bundestierschutzgesetz, welches 
verbietet, einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund erhebliche Schmerzen, Leiden oder 
Schäden zuzufügen. Nach § 18 Abs.2 BTierSchG handelt ordnungswidrig, wer einem 
Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund erhebliche Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schaden zufügt. 
Nach § 17 Nr. 2. BTierSchG wird bestraft, wer einem Wirbeltier aus Rohheit 
erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende 
erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zufügt.  
Richtig ist, dass im Rahmen der Novellierung der SaarlFischO unter § 10 Nr. 6, als 
unerlaubte Angelmethode: „das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf 
das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist“ als Ordnungswidrigkeit aufgenommen worden ist. Im Saarland unerlaubt ist also das Angeln ohne jegliche 
Entnahmeabsicht.   
Damit ist festzustellen, dass ein generelles, nämlich uneingeschränktes Verbot, 
Tieren Schmerzen Leiden oder Schäden zuzufügen nicht existiert. Das 
Tierschutzgesetz setzt vielmehr auch die Interessen des Menschen ins Recht und 
stabilisiert derart die Nutzung sowie die Ausnutzung der Tiere. Untersagt wird nur 
das Zufügen von Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden ohne vernünftigen Grund. Stets 
wird dem vernünftigen Grund die legitimierende Funktion dort genommen, wo die der 
Rechtfertigung bedürfenden Maßnahmen dem Tier Leiden oder Schäden zufügen, 
die vermeidbar sind. Die Frage des Tierschutzes stellt sich nicht prinzipiell, sondern 
auf der Basis der gesellschaftlichen Einstellungen und Selbstverständlichkeiten. Und 
zu letzteren gehörte und gehört unter anderem die Überzeugung, der homo sapiens 
sei befähigt und berechtigt, Tier für seine Zwecke zu nutzen, zwar nicht grenzenlos, 
aber in einem ethisch vertretbaren Maße. Der vernünftige Grund spricht eine positive 
respektive konstruktive Absicht aus, die eine solche Belastung rechtfertigen kann. 
Der Begriff des vernünftigen Grundes bedeutet konkret, zum Erreichen eines 
sachlich gebotenen, allgemein einsichtigen und/oder mehrheitlich akzeptierten 
Zweckes nur die vermeidbaren Leiden, Schmerzen oder Schäden in Kauf zu 
nehmen. Diverse vom Gesetzgeber als vernünftige Gründe akzeptierte menschliche 
Interessen konkretisieren diesen Begriff. Besonders gewichtig oder relevant ist das 
menschliche Interesse, mit Hilfe von Tieren das Leben zu fristen und dabei bis zur 
Tötung reichende Schäden des Tieres in Kauf zu nehmen. Die gesellschaftlich 
definierten Grenzen, innerhalb derer man bei Vorliegen eines als vernünftig 
akzeptierten Grundes, selbst die mit Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden verbundene 
Nutzung toleriert werden, lassen sich häufig schwer festlegen. Die Vernünftigkeit 
impliziert auch die sachliche Abwägung von Zwecken und (verschiedenen) Mitteln 
und die Üblichkeit und Nützlichkeit der Maßnahme.         
Trotz der bisweilen kontrovers geführten Diskussion um den Begriff des vernünftigen 
Grundes im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes wird die Entnahme zur Ernährung und im 
Rahmen der Hege von der weit überwiegenden Mehrheit der Gesellschaft anerkannt. 
Die Hegepflicht gilt für jeden Fischereiausübenden prinzipiell von Rechts wegen. 
Dem verantwortungsbewussten Angler kann sein Bemühen um einen gesunden 
Fischbestand nicht als vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes 
abgesprochen werden. Der Aufbau und die Erhaltung eines angemessenen 
Fischbestandes ist im Rahmen der selektiven Entnahme von Fischen 
verantwortungsvoll vom Angler am Gewässer Rechnung zu tragen.       
Das Zurücksetzen eines gefangenen Fisches ist unter diesen Voraussetzungen im 
Rahmen der selektiven Entnahme möglich und im Sinne des Tierschutzes auch 
angebracht. Entspricht der gefangene Fisch der Art und/oder der Größe nach nicht 
den Vorstellungen des Anglers, muss der Angler in der Lage sein, diesen Fisch 
wieder unverzüglich schonend in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen. Es würde den 
Tierschutz konterkarieren, wäre der Angler gezwungen, einen Fisch für den er keine 
Verwertungsmöglichkeit hat, abzutöten. Hier wird auch der Unterschied zur Jagd 
deutlich, wo der Schuss erst fällt, nachdem der Jäger das konkrete Tier 
wahrgenommen und sich dafür entschieden hat, es zu verwerten. 
Es bleibt also festzuhalten, dass, sofern prinzipiell ein Interesse an der Entnahme 
gegeben war, juristisch am Zurücksetzen des nichtgewünschten Beifangs nichts 
spricht. Wenn jedoch vor dem Auswerfen die Intention bestand, den Fisch in jedem Fall zurückzusetzen, kann das als „Spiel mit dem Tier“ gewertet werden, sodass es 
an einem vernünftigen Grund für das Angeln fehlt.   _
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Die eigentliche Frage, ob Herr Schneiderlöchner wie im Saarland ein C+R-Verbot auch in anderen Bundesländern festschreiben will oder nicht, wurde nicht beantwortet nur drum rum gelabert. Wenn ein festschreiben im Saarland gut sein soll, warum dann nicht in anderen Ländern? Wenn es nicht gut wäre, warum hat ers dann im Saarland akzeptiert? Eine solche Nichtbeantwortung wirft nur weitere Fragen auf. Dass er es mit juristischen Betrachtung mit C+R nicht so hatte und sich bei uns schon für Nachhilfe ebedanken musste, haben wir ja eh dokumentiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629 

*Frage:
3.:
Werden sie als Präsident/in des Bundesverbandes dafür werben und arbeiten, den Landesverbänden konkrete Hilfen und Papiere an die Hand zu geben, sowie im Bund aktiv für eine breitere Auslegung des Begriffes des “sinnvollen Grundes” über die reine Verwertung hinaus mit Leben zu füllen; unter Hinweis auf kulturelle, traditionelle, soziale, ökologische und ökonomische Vorteile des Angelns und der Angler für die deutsche Gesellschaft?*

_Antwort Dr. Happach-Kasan: 
Keine_
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Inakzeptabel!

_*Antwort Herr Schneiderlöchner:*
Richtig ist, dass die Bundes-FDP bei der Beantwortung ihrer Wahlprüfsteine auf eine 
in der Rechtsprechung zum Teil kontroverse Auslegung des nicht näher bestimmten 
Begriffes des „vernünftigen Grundes“ hinweist, der im Allgemeinen auf eine 
Verhältnismäßigkeit im Sinne einer bestimmten Nutzen-Schaden-Relation zwischen 
einem anderen Rechtsgut, bspw. dem fischereirechtlich verankerten Hegezieles, und 
dem Schutz des Tieres abziele. Die Länder mit ihrer Gesetzgebungskompetenz im 
Fischereirecht ständen in der Verantwortung, Regelungen zu schaffen, die den 
Anglerinnen und Anglern ermöglichten, einen gefangenen Fisch im Sinne eines 
vernünftigen Grundes nach einer verantwortungsvollen Abwägungsentscheidung 
zwischen dem Hegeziel bzw. dem allgemeinen Ziel der Bestandserhaltung einerseits 
und dem Tierschutz andererseits rechtssicher zurückzusetzen. Bezogen auf das 
Tierschutzgesetz teilt die FDP mit, dass sich für eine Änderung durch den Bund 
voraussichtlich in absehbarer Zeit im Deutschen Bundestag keine Mehrheit finden 
lasse.     
Ich stelle demnach fest, dass die Bundes-FDP im Sinne Ihrer Frage keine, nicht von 
mir bereits vertretenen, Lösungen anbietet, sondern lediglich auf die Kompetenz der 
Bundesländer verweist. Mir ist auch aus den Bundesländern heraus keine 
Stellungnahme der FDP bekannt, die neue Lösungsansätze enthält. 
Die von der FDP geforderte Regelung über das rechtssichere Zurücksetzen eines 
gefangenen Fisches setzt denknotwendig voraus, dass zunächst einmal der durch 
das  Tierschutzgesetz geforderte Vernünftige Grund für das Angeln des Fisches 
überhaupt vorliegt.      Richtig ist, dass dem Angeln eine nicht zu unterschätzende soziale, wirtschaftliche 
und ökologische Bedeutung zukommt. Angeln stiftet physiologischen, 
gesundheitlichen, und psychologischen Nutzen. Sofern der durch das 
Tierschutzgesetz geforderte vernünftige Grund vorliegt, kann mit der Angelei 
natürlich auch Geld verdient werden.      
Bei Untersuchungen in Bezug auf die Frage, warum Menschen angeln gehen, sind 
oft sogenannte Nichtfangkomponenten wie Entspannung, Naturgenuss, 
gesellschaftliches Beisammensein am Wasser etc. wichtiger als die reinen 
Fangaspekte. 
Der nach Erlass des Bundestierschutzgesetzes eingesetzte gesellschaftliche 
Wertewandel der stärkeren Berücksichtigung des Tierschutzes in Deutschland (nach 
Art. 20a GG kommt dem Schutz der Tiere zwischenzeitlich Verfassungsrang zu) lässt 
derzeit eine weitere Auslegung des Begriffs des vernünftigen Grundes, als in dem 
zuvor aufgezeigten Umfang, nicht erwarten. _
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Wieder nur irgendwelches Blabla und Erklärungen, ohne die Frage konkret zu beantworten, ob und wie er als DAFV-Präsi eine Diskussion um eine breitere Aufstellung anstossen, führen und den Ländern dabei helfen will, dies auch in den Ländern anzustossen und umzusetzen in eine anglerfeundlichere Richtung und Sprachregelung.

*Frage:
4.:
Werden sie als Präsident/in versuchen, den DSAV wieder in den DAFV zurück zu holen?*
_Antwort Dr. Happach-Kasan: 
Keine_
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Inakzeptabel!

_*Antwort Herr Schneiderlöchner:*
Der DSAV ist als gemeinnütziger Verein anerkannt. Die Überprüfung durch das 
Finanzamt, mit der Feststellung, dass die Tätigkeit des Vereins tatsächlich die 
Gemeinnützigkeitskriterien erfüllt, hat zwischenzeitlich stattgefunden. Deshalb bin ich 
der Meinung, dass die Rückkehr des DSAV in den DAFV anzustreben ist. Sollte der 
DAFV in Zukunft die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren, müsste sich der DAFV vom DSAV 
wieder trennen, da ansonsten die Gefahr besteht, dass der DAFV die 
Gemeinnützigkeit und mit ihr die Anerkennung als Natur- und Umweltschutzverband 
verliert. Was für den DMV gilt, kann nicht für den DSAV ausgeschlossen sein. Beide 
Verbände sind jetzt seit Jahren als gemeinnützig anerkannt, sodass dies nicht weiter 
ignoriert werden kann. _
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Wiederum keine klare Antwort, ob er konkret den DSAV zurück  holen will. Mit der Tendenz zu ja, er will sie zurückholen.

4.1.: 
*Werden sie als Präsident/in versuchen, die CIPS/FIPSed – Mitgliedschaften wieder vom DSAV in den DAFV zurück zu holen?*
_Antwort Dr. Happach-Kasan: 
Keine_
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Inakzeptabel!

_*Antwort Herr Schneiderlöchner:*
Nein, das werde ich nicht versuchen. _
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Mal ausnahmsweise eine klare,  eindeutige Antwort!

*4.2.:
Werden sie als Präsident/in aktiv auf das Bundesfinanzministerium zugehen, um ein der heutigen Zeit angepasstes Schreiben an die Länder zur Unterscheidung von erlaubten Hege/Gemeinschaftsangeln zu bisher nicht erlaubten Wettangeln nach CIPS-Regeln zu erreichen, so dass Vereine und Verbände, die das organisieren bzw. da aktiv mitangeln, nicht mehr vom Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit bedroht sind?*

_Antwort Dr. Happach-Kasan: 
Keine _
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Inakzeptabel!

_*Antwort Herr Schneiderlöchner:*
Es wird erforderlich sein, dass ich zunächst auf das Bundesministerium für 
Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten sowie die Tierschutzreferenten der Länder 
zugehe, da das Informationspapier des VDSF auf Absprache mit diesen beruhte. 
Die derzeit in Rede stehenden Abgrenzungskriterien sind alles andere als 
überzeugend. Wenn nach dem anzuwenden Landesfischereigesetz ein Hältern von 
Fischen bei Veranstaltungen erlaubt ist, kann diese für die Beurteilung der 
Gemeinnützigkeit nicht ausschlaggebend sein.  
Wenn das Hältern von Fischen nach dem anzuwenden Landesfischereigesetz 
erlaubt ist, kann dies ebenfalls nicht für die Beurteilung der Gemeinnützigkeit 
ausschlaggebend sein.   _
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Er schildert das notwendige Vorgehen, schreibt aber nicht, ob er das dann auch machen will, wieder nicht konkret die Frage beantwortet. 


*Frage:
5.: 
Sehen sie die Aufnahme eines Bezirksverbandes in den DAFV nicht als satzungswidrig an?*
_Antwort Dr. Happach-Kasan: 
Keine_
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Inakzeptabel!

_*Antwort Herr Schneiderlöchner:*
Die Satzung des DAFV definiert den Landesverband als Verband dessen 
Organisationsbereich in der Regel ein Bundesland oder aber Teile davon ausmacht. 
Der Organisationsbereich soll das Bundesland sein, in dem der Verband seinen Sitz 
hat. Bei dem Bezirksverband Koblenz handelt es sich um einen der sieben 
Bezirksverbände in Rheinland-Pfalz.  
Ich sehe die Aufnahme des Bezirksverbandes als kritisch im Hinblick auf die Satzung 
des DAFV an. Ob man einen derart kleinen Bezirksverband noch als Landesverband 
ansehen kann, ist doch sehr zweifelhaft. _
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Auch hier keine klare Antwort, sondern ein "mal sehen und gucken wir mal". 

*5.1.:
Wenn nein, erklären sie uns bitte, wie ein Bezirkverband nach der jetzigen Satzung aufgenommen werden konnte?*
_Antwort Dr. Happach-Kasan: 
Keine_
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Inakzeptabel!

_*Antwort Herr Schneiderlöchner:*
Handelt es sich bei dem Bezirksverband Koblenz nicht um einen Landesverband im 
Sinne der Satzungsbestimmungen, liegt ein nichtiger Präsidiumsbeschluss vor.  _
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: 
Mal ausnahmesweise klar.

*5.2:
Planen sie die Satzung des DAFV so zu ändern, dass zukünftig weitere Splitter-, Klein- oder Bezirksverbände direkt in den DAFV aufgenommen werden können?*

_Antwort Dr. Happach-Kasan: Keine_
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch: Inakzeptabel!

_*Antwort Herr Schneiderlöchner:*
Es bedarf eigentlich keiner Satzungsänderung, wenn man den Begriff des 
Landesverbandes in der gebotenen Weise auslegt, dass sich der 
Organisationsbereich auf einen wesentlichen Teil des betreffenden Bundeslandes 
und nicht nur auf eine Teilregion erstrecken muss. _
Übersetzung in normales Deutsch:  
?? Ich habe nicht gefragt ob es einer Satzungsänderung bedarf, sondern ob er diese anstrebt, um problemlos Klein- und Splitterverbände aufzunehmen. 
Wieder Frage gezielt NICHT beantwortet! 
Aus dieser Antwort geht nicht hervor, ob er nun weitere Klein-,   Kleinst- und Splitterverbände aufnehmen will. 




*Fazit und Kommentar*
_Und ewig währt das Elend  bzw. denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun_
Man sieht, ob (Ex)Politikerin oder Jurist - beides für einen richtigen Anglerverband zumindest zweifelhaft, bestenfalls geeignet für einen im Zerfall befindlichen Rest-DAFV der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei.. 

Dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nicht geantwortet hat, passt ins übliche Bild des Verbandsversagens seit DAFV-Rechtskraft und mangelnden Medienkompetenz und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Herr Schneiderlöchner hat zwar geantwortet, aber bis auf 2 Teilfragen keine Frage wirklich konkret beantwortet, sondern nur doziert, geschwurbelt, vernebelt, getarnt und getäuscht.

Für Angler sind weder Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan noch Herr Schneiderlöchner daher wirklich tragbar.

Ob und wen dieser beiden für Angler nicht tragbaren Personen die Delegierten und Funktionäre der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im immer kleiner werdenden, naturschützenden Rest-DAFV als ihren zukünftigen Präsident/in wählt, wird sich zeigen.

So oder so ist eines klar.

Es stellt sich nun eh nicht mehr die Frage, ob etwas besser wird - nur WER von den beiden den DAFV auf seinem Weg nach unten federführend begleitet...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Honeyball (13. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Das Ergebnis:

Präsidentenwahl im DAFV - genauso unnötig, wie die gesamte Meschpoke :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Um eines aber klar zu sagen, bei allen inhaltlichen Differenzen und Unzulänglichkeiten der Antworten des Kandidaten:
*Herr Schneiderlöchner hat absolut meinen persönlichen Respekt dafür*, dass er überhaupt geantwortet hat und sich mit der Thematik beschäftigt.

Wie man weiss, bei Verbandlern durchaus nicht selbstverständlich, weswegen ich ausdrücklich darauf nochmal hinweisen will..


----------



## Blauzahn (13. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Habe mir die Antworten von Hr.Schneiderlöchner nun zum zweiten Male durchgelesen und stelle auch nach diesem zweiten Lesen fest, dass dieser Herr in der Politik oder als Anwalt besser aufgehoben ist.
Als Präsident eines Anglerverbandes disqualifiziert er sich in meinen Augen durch seine nichtssagenden Wortergüsse auf klar und pregnant gestellte Fragen.
Recht eloquent und gebildet wirkend, jedoch kommt nichts ausser heisser Luft und Zwiebackstaub.
Typisch Dampfplauderer.
Eine wirkliche Alternative zur jetzigen Präsidentin ist er für mich deshalb nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Habe mir die Antworten von Hr.Schneiderlöchner nun zum zweiten Male durchgelesen ...


Ich hab's erst einmal überflogen.
Beschixxen zu lesen, aber das war das Ziel des Antwortenden.
Möglichst komplex, gestellt, geschwollen,...
Motto, _"ich werd dich, Finkbeiner, auf deine Fragen so zuschwallen, dass du mich nicht anprangern wirst"_.
Und damit hat er es dann selbst getan, ...das Anprangern.

Er wollte sicherlich eines nicht: 
sich den Lesern als kompetenter Präsi, als brauchbare Alternative zur wortwörtlich nichtssagenden Happach-Kasan darstellen; 
die mitlesenden Angler waren ihm scheixxegal.

Damit zeigt er zumindest zweierlei:
- ein oberster Interessenvertreter für Angler wird er nie sein, selbst wenn er gewählt wird
- aber zum real existierenden DAFV passt er super.


----------



## Blauzahn (13. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Er wollte sicherlich eines nicht:
> sich den Lesern als kompetenter Präsi, als brauchbare Alternative zur wortwörtlich nichtssagenden Happach-Kasan darstellen;
> die mitlesenden Angler waren ihm scheixxegal.



Und warum kandidert er dann, wenn er deiner Meinung nach den Leser / die Angler nicht erreichen wollte?

Er wusste doch, dass seine Antworten veröffentlicht werden und er wusste sicher auch, dass seine Antworten der eine oder andere Angler an der Basis liest und auch wertet.


----------



## gründler (13. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Der soll allen Vereinen Deutschelands einen gefallen tun...*NICHT* zum Bundesfinanzminsterium und in Hegefischen rum fummeln,weil da kommt niemals was besseres bei raus...

Eher das Ende jeder Veranstaltung außer beim Rasenangeln auf Scheiben.

#h


----------



## angler1996 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

nicht, dass mir das gefällt, was da an Antworten kam, null Standpunkt oder irgendwas substanzielles, was nach einer Strategie riechen könnte ( dafür müßte man ja Ziele haben und benennen oder benennen wollen)
 ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das wirklich an Angler gerichtet ist, ich hab so mehr die Vermutung, dass das an die gerichtet ist, die da letztlich das Pfötchen heben sollen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Ich hab den Eindruck das es völlig egal war, was Herr Schneiderlöchner antwortet. Thomas hätte in jedem Fall mit einem polemischen und derangierten Ton kommentiert.
Das ist schade, denn so entzieht er den Worten des Herren Schneiderlöchner die Meßlatte im Falle eines Wahlerfolges und disqualifiziert sich als Diskussionspartner, der er ziemlich sicher auch nicht sein will.
Dass Frau H-K nicht antwortet, war klar. Sie ist weder intellektuell noch fachlich in der Lage einen Thomas vorzuführen. Herr Schneiderlöchner ist das sehr wohl, wie er hier eindeutig aufzeigt.

Nicht falsch verstehen, das ist kein Votum für Herrn Schneiderlöchner sondern lediglich ein Beleg, wie einfach es sein kann Thomas in eine Falle tappen zu lassen.
Und es ist doppelt Schade, weil es so noch schwieriger wird, einen DAFV unter Leitung von Herrn Schneiderlöchner ins verdiente Nirwana zu schicken.


----------



## Deep Down (13. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Das ändert aber nichts an der Analyse, dass zwar viel gesagt worden ist, aber im Ergebnis alles doch recht unkonkret bleibt!
Da kann man die Meßlatte drehen und wenden wie man will. Horoskope stimmen irgendwie auch immer!
Für den Normalsterblichen viel zu abgehoben ausgedrückt und damit unverständlich. 
Wem von Euch sagt denn der Begriff der VwGO, geschweige den deren Inhalt oder das bloße Benennen von Paragraphen überhaupt etwas, um diese Ausführungen in ihren Zusammenhängen überhaupt einzuordnen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Deswegen die Übersetzung in Normaldeutsch ;-))


Ausserdem hätte ich ne Idee:
Sollen sies als Naturschutzverband doch wie die Grünen auch machen - DOPPELSPITZE!!!

Denn wenns eh absehbar weiter Richtung abwärts geht, hätte ich wenigstens gerne noch was Spaß, wenn die sich beharken...
:g:g:g
|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Von allem anderem ab, bin ich dann mal gespannt, was Herr Schneiderlöchner mit seinem Saarverband macht, sollte er nicht gewinnen.

Bei seiner (durchaus berechtigten) Kritik, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass er es besser kann, müsste er dann eigentlich auch die Konsequenz ziehen und beim DAFV kündigen.. 
Ebenso die Verbände, die für ihn stimmen...
Weiter "Versagen" zu finanzieren, kann ja wohl nicht der Zweck der Mitgliedschaft des Fischereiverband Saar im DAFV sein, oder?


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Der ist schleimiger als ein Aal und wird drinn bleiben ohne Komentar


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Das Duell, die Antworten: Präsidentschaftswahl im DAFV*

Munkeln hört man anderes...

Auch von weiteren LV....

Auf Grund bisheriger Erfahrungen mit abnickenden Vasallenverbänden und da eh nur noch die Bodensatz-LV im Rest-DAFV sind und keiner, der wirklich für Angler und Angeln steht, möchte ich Dir aber nicht prinzipiell widersprechen wollen wöllen..


----------

